# Ice Fishing, Tough Luck, Broken Bones, Lessons Learned...



## heavyonthegas (Dec 28, 2007)

bclinton, thanks for this link. Now I don't know what to do! I like the looks of these Kahtoola Micro Spikes AND the Stabilicers (Linked to the product pages for all you other guys to quickly compare). 

Is there any one with experience with both of these products? One thing I HATE is snowballs/iceballs gathering underfoot. Is there anyone to share further information about their experience with these? These Celsius Coil Ice Cleats are the ones I destroyed in less than 4hrs. They pretty much started coming apart immediately, and the snowballs that accumulated made walking on slick ice deadly. I had to remove them before we left our first lake of the weekend.

I also like how the two better options look like they accommodate fairly good sized boots. My current boots, which I LOVE, have a large stitch-down sole, that is bigger than a lot of standard rubber or glued on soles. I have the Danner Canadian GTX 600G, which is slippery on slick surfaces, but I have been SO EXTREMELY HAPPY WITH! Btw, I attribute my fall to my idiocy, not a failing in the boots.

Thanks for all the wishes of well being, folks. I still can barely spend 15 minutes on my feet with crutches before my ankle and foot swells up to the size of a softball. I'm more determined than ever to get back out on the ice as soon as I can walk without the crutches, as long as I can keep my foot warm inside the boot-thing. I might need to pick up some creepers that can fit over this giant boot.



bclinton said:


> 3 words.... KAHTOOLA MICRO SPIKES. i just picked up a pair. best investment ever. it also helps that i supply them with rivets so i got mine for $30.00. after the first step i didnt think one time about slipping. easy on easy off and built to last.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

Put some points on them crutches so you can get out there sooner. I screwed screws in my boots but am thinking that wasn't a great idea. I forgot I had them on and went to the grocery store. Both feet flew right out from under me.


----------



## heavyonthegas (Dec 28, 2007)

You know, I've heard the suggestion of screws under the crutches a few times in the last week. Must be it works! I'm more worried about falling and risking surgery by getting out there when I'm still on crutches.

Your grocery store story makes me cringe and think: concussion! Hope you made it out of that one unscathed!



Badgersbunk said:


> Put some points on them crutches so you can get out there sooner. I screwed screws in my boots but am thinking that wasn't a great idea. I forgot I had them on and went to the grocery store. Both feet flew right out from under me.


----------



## Badgersbunk (Feb 7, 2011)

Your right don't push it till your healed properly. I thought about just laying there. It happened right in front of all the check outs and nobody said anything. Luckily I only bruised my hip. Kinda embarrassing since my boots were supposed to give traction. Guess they don't work well on smooth floors.


----------



## Broadcast (Apr 12, 2008)

Broke 3 ribs from an ice fishing fall a couple years ago. Painful! Rushed back to activity and didn't give proper healing time. Now it only hurts when I breathe :sad: Now, I wear cleats all the time!
Take your time, heal properly! Here's to safe times. Good luck!


----------



## wishinicouldgofishin (Jan 24, 2014)

Falling is no fun Especially if you get hurt
I purchased a pair of cleats this year called THE ULTIMATE CLEAT. 
I saw them on line at www.theultimatecleat.com
It bites into the ice and works good. I really felt safe walking
They are attached with Velcro which were super easy to put on. No pressure across the top of my foot I will have these a long time and the cost was reasonable. Highly recommend these for those that are looking for a pair of cleats that are not junk and American made.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

wishinicouldgofishin said:


> Falling is no fun Especially if you get hurt
> I purchased a pair of cleats this year called THE ULTIMATE CLEAT.
> I saw them on line at www.theultimatecleat.com
> It bites into the ice and works good. I really felt safe walking
> They are attached with Velcro which were super easy to put on. No pressure across the top of my foot I will have these a long time and the cost was reasonable. Highly recommend these for those that are looking for a pair of cleats that are not junk and American made.


 Hi wishin. Used some of those many years ago. Work good if you don't have any hills getting on/off the lake, and take 'flat' steps.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

wishinicouldgofishin said:


> Falling is no fun Especially if you get hurt
> I purchased a pair of cleats this year called THE ULTIMATE CLEAT.
> I saw them on line at www.theultimatecleat.com
> It bites into the ice and works good. I really felt safe walking
> They are attached with Velcro which were super easy to put on. No pressure across the top of my foot I will have these a long time and the cost was reasonable. Highly recommend these for those that are looking for a pair of cleats that are not junk and American made.


Thanks for the link... I've been looking for something like those. I have the ones with the surgical tubing (green ones) but I'm missing one of the 4 now and need to replace it.

About fell on my auger blade this year while it was in the rack with no guard on... Missed it by about 2" with my face:SHOCKED:

Hope ya heal up quick Heavy.... Broke that bone skiing (first time I ever went) 2 weeks before spring break! What crummy timing!


----------



## higginslaker (Feb 20, 2008)

heavyonthegas said:


> bclinton, thanks for this link. Now I don't know what to do! I like the looks of these Kahtoola Micro Spikes AND the Stabilicers (Linked to the product pages for all you other guys to quickly compare).
> 
> Is there any one with experience with both of these products? One thing I HATE is snowballs/iceballs gathering underfoot. Is there anyone to share further information about their experience with these? These Celsius Coil Ice Cleats are the ones I destroyed in less than 4hrs. They pretty much started coming apart immediately, and the snowballs that accumulated made walking on slick ice deadly. I had to remove them before we left our first lake of the weekend.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your fall. I have tried both Stabilicers and Kahtoola Micro Spikes. The Micro spikes are much better. I even use on my very steep driveway.


----------

